# scales falling off quickly



## mattfisher (Dec 8, 2012)

the scales on my aulonocara masoni are falling off pretty quickly over the last 2 days. yesterday i noticed a small patch behind is fin that was white where a bunch of scales fell off, and today the area was about double the size. it doesnt look like it was from scraping up against rocks or a fight though. I had an issue with him not eating for a while, but I switched to larger pellets (2mm NLS) and he has been eating normally since then. He stills seems to be behaving normally and chases other fish, as he is about 2nd in the hierarchy of the tank. I did a 50% water change yesterday after noticing the area. water parameters are at 0,0, 10. I didn't check hardness but its usually at 11, sometimes i get a reading of 12. It's a 55 gallon all male peacock tank with 8 fish total. I've never seen any fish go after the masoni though, which makes me doubt it could be from a fight. I'll post a picture soon


----------



## mattfisher (Dec 8, 2012)

actually im really not sure if the scales fell off or if theyve turned white. i cant get photobucket to work right now, but ill try uploading a picture at some point


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Falling off sounds like aggression. If they are fuzzy, google columnaris.


----------



## mattfisher (Dec 8, 2012)

this morning they just started to take on a very slight fuzzy appearance. it looks like columnaris


----------



## mattfisher (Dec 8, 2012)

i just did another water change. I'm in the process of setting up a 20gal hospital tank now


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I think GTZ recommends kanamycin and furan-2 for columnaris. Try a search and see. It's quite serious and fast acting so you might want to run right out and get the meds today.


----------



## mattfisher (Dec 8, 2012)

would i be better off treating the entire tank then?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Probably yes.


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

Pics if you can. Doxycycline is another option depending on what's more available to you.


----------



## mattfisher (Dec 8, 2012)

For some reason I haven't been able to upload pics onto photobuckey the last couple of days. The only antibiotic I have on hand is erythromycin. I was considering doing a salt dip as per the article in the library. What are you're thoughts on that?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I'd go ahead and the the kanamycin, furan-2 or doxycycline, even if I had to order overnight.


----------



## mattfisher (Dec 8, 2012)

Just got the doxycycline. Thanks guys


----------



## mattfisher (Dec 8, 2012)

Just got furan-2!!! Should I use it alone or with the doxycycline? I don't have kanamycin


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

Treat with doxycycline. I haven't come across anything saying it's ok to combine nitrofurazone with doxycycline so I wouldn't risk it.
For future search reference, kanamycin can be combined with nitrofurazone OR doxycycline.


----------



## mattfisher (Dec 8, 2012)

I treated with the doxycycline and it went away and everything seemed fine until yesterday when i noticed a small bump where the columnaris was last time. if it starts to turn white or get bigger should I treat the tank again? Also should I use the kanamycin and nitrofurazone this time around if I do treat it, incase the columnaris that's left is resistant to the doxycycline?

Thanks.


----------



## mattfisher (Dec 8, 2012)

here is a picture. its on his nose. originally it was right behind his fin. you cant really tell in the picture but there is a slight bump behind his fin too but the scales look normal and there is no discoloration there.

[


----------



## mattfisher (Dec 8, 2012)

So i treated with kanamycin and furan 2 and have been adding Dr. Tim's first defense after water changes but it doesn't look much better, which is making me suspect it's not columnaris. I'm really lost here so any help would be great, thanks guys


----------



## mattfisher (Dec 8, 2012)

So its been a month and no change. Any ideas?


----------



## mattfisher (Dec 8, 2012)

sorry I have no idea what you mean. the fish is dead anyway


----------

